# Catapult design program



## Snipez1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi guys just wondered what you guys use to create your PDF designs as I need 1 to do just that

I keep doing drawing but would like to put them onto pc

I can scan the hand drawn image onto px as PDF but would like a program so I can design direct on pc

Atb rob


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hard to beat Inkscape.

It's free, fully open source and has 90% the features of Adobe Illustrator.

http://inkscape.org/

I use that for all my slingshot patterns etc.

Might take an hour or two to pick it up, but well worth the time.

If you check the PDF in this thread, that was done in Inkscape, from a photo, in about 4 minutes.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11344-basic-ergo-frame/


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Adding to that, it can save directly to PDF without the need for any other 3rd party programs.


----------



## Snipez1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

Cheers buddy ill take a look at that

Did you import the photo then work over top of it?

Atb rob


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Yep, start a new page.

Just drag the pic onto the page, it can be straight from a website, file on your PC etc.

I then draw a rectangle the size of the frame, eg 4 x 6" or whatever. Scale the pic to the frame.

Then add the lines and curves.

You only ever draw one side, than copy it to the other to get perfect symmetry.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Hard to beat Inkscape.
> 
> It's free, fully open source and has 90% the features of Adobe Illustrator.
> 
> ...


Inkscape - that it


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Rob,

I do a lot of work on Autocad, a bit more complicated to use but it's a professional program that deal with scaling, modifying and raster images with pin point accuracy.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I spend 12-18 hours a day in Autodesk 3DS Max doing 3D modelling and rigging for animation.

What do you do with Acad Jack ?

I would be very interested to hear.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't work much as you do on Autocad since I work only 35hrs a week but we do a lot of structural design and deal with a lot of building services, mechanical and electrical drawing in buildings as well as architectural and ID drawing.

I've a team of well talented qualified draughtsman working together but I must admit we are moving to revit these days.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

And since you've asked, I just went through my C.V, I was a qualified Autocad technician in the late 90's using Acad 13 and completed the course in 3D in 2000!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I have no qualifications what so ever in the 3D area. I'm all network engineering and booring IT sh1t.

Just been doing 3D for so long that I'm finally being paid for it.

I can only show you the first rough draft from my last job, as the company owns the rest.

Here tis : 




Again, rough draft. No yaw or roll programmed in yet and no turbulance. Ignore the background, it was all alpha mapped over live video.

Final production involves 214 of these things taking off together and flying off into the horizon.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Snipez1978 said:


> Hi guys just wondered what you guys use to create your PDF designs as I need 1 to do just that
> 
> I keep doing drawing but would like to put them onto pc
> 
> ...


Ha! I was just thinking about that after The Gopher translated my PFS drawing using a CAD program. bloody top job he did too. Thanks Goph!
And thanks Hrawk for the tip. going to go download it now. problem is now I'll never get off the computer...
A bit of this







then some of this







some more







then maybe







so then hafta







and







sonofa... mother.... work you... OH!!!







gotta put batteries in da mouse! Ahh







ya bloody great banana... WHAT? no batteries?







... who the... no batt..... sonofa....







....
I love new programs...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

BEST POST EVER !!!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Seconded. LOL


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

well thanks fellers but I just downloaded Hrawk's sneaky bloody inkscape and looks good but... ahh... mmm CANT WORK IT! sonofa....stupid.... computer...... with the hammer you......


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I have followed many extra courses to get qualifed to help me in my current Engineering Job. I haven't done much in Autocad but I've designed, calculated, built and helped to draft 20 storeys buildings, hoispitals, bridges, warehouses... etc...

I've done several courses including metalurgy, product design, business, ballistic and explosives (yes I've 2 qualifications in that field from the U.K), also followed a mining course! And of course, I've done Structural engineering as a postgraduate.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Rapier, start here bloke --> http://inkscape.org/doc/basic/tutorial-basic.html

Jack, if you ever get down under, the beer is on my.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Jacktrevally said:


> I have followed many extra courses to get qualifed to help me in my current Engineering Job. I haven't done much in Autocad but I've designed, calculated, built and helped to draft 20 storeys buildings, hoispitals, bridges, warehouses... etc...
> 
> I've done several courses including metalurgy, product design, business, ballistic and explosives (yes I've 2 qualifications in that field from the U.K), also followed a mining course! And of course, I've done Structural engineering as a postgraduate.


bloody 'el Jack. To much study for my lil brains. They just about super nova when my girlfriend asks "do you want another burbon or a lap dance?" I mean I just cant handle that kinda desision making...
seriously though, great effort there. My hats off to ya... Smarty pantses going round learnin stuff and knowin stuff and gettin all the girls n....


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Ha! I downloaded Inkscape but was too lazy to learn a new program. Funny stuff guys!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Rapier, start here bloke --> http://inkscape.org/...rial-basic.html


Got it.
Thanks Hrawk


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

The easiest and cheapest way I know to create pdfs is with Libre Office. It's pretty much 100% compatible with MS Office (yeah, I know that MS Office does some things that only MS Office can display properly, but chances are about 1 in 1,000,000 that you may need to do some of those things) and costs $0.00. You create your document in the Word Processor and then click the button to create a pdf. Get it here.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I agree Henry, it's a great package, but severely lacking when it comes to the design tools that Inkscape can provide.

Single click PDF's, sure can.


----------



## bronskimac (Aug 15, 2011)

Google have a design propgram called SketchUp. Looks pretty good but I've only had a quick look. Supposed to be good for vector graphics:
http://sketchup.goog...l/en/index.html
There is also a Pro version but nearly $500, I won't be getting that!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Rapier said:


> I have followed many extra courses to get qualifed to help me in my current Engineering Job. I haven't done much in Autocad but I've designed, calculated, built and helped to draft 20 storeys buildings, hoispitals, bridges, warehouses... etc...
> 
> I've done several courses including metalurgy, product design, business, ballistic and explosives (yes I've 2 qualifications in that field from the U.K), also followed a mining course! And of course, I've done Structural engineering as a postgraduate.


bloody 'el Jack. To much study for my lil brains. They just about super nova when my girlfriend asks "do you want another burbon or a lap dance?" I mean I just cant handle that kinda desision making...
seriously though, great effort there. My hats off to ya... Smarty pantses going round learnin stuff and knowin stuff and gettin all the girls n....
[/quote]

Cheers Rapier.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> I agree Henry, it's a great package, but severely lacking when it comes to the design tools that Inkscape can provide.
> 
> Single click PDF's, sure can.


You are correct. I misunderstood the request and thought we were just looking for a way to get drawings and images into pdf format.


----------



## Snipez1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

Downloaded Inkscape just need to learn how to use it now lol

Hrawk is there anychance of a video tutorial from you.

Atb rob


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

If you can put up with my voice, sure. I can make a quick vid showing how to use a rough sketch or photo.

Will have to wait a few weeks though, I head off hunting in a few days.

In the meantime, ill see what tutorials I can find for you.

Great collection of tutorials here : http://inkscapetutorials.wordpress.com/suggest-a-tutorial/tutorial-list/


----------



## Snipez1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok buddy that will be great cheers

Atb rob


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

bronskimac said:


> Google have a design propgram called SketchUp. Looks pretty good but I've only had a quick look. Supposed to be good for vector graphics:
> http://sketchup.goog...l/en/index.html
> There is also a Pro version but nearly $500, I won't be getting that!


Sketch up is a GREAT program, however the focus is on 3D Modelling and design.

Inkscape is specifically for 2D illustration and design.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Here is a tutorial specifically on taking a sketch and turning it into vector art with Inkscape.

http://kalaalog.com/2007/10/11/dragon-sketch-to-vector-art/


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

powerpoint


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> powerpoint


AFAIK there is no one else utilize MS-PowerPoint as Dan (ZDP), he do all his presentations to Technical drawings with it


----------



## Snipez1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

Downloaded and used Inkscape today and it's really good 1st PDF was done and printed within about 20 mins

It's great I'm always drawing designs on scraps of paper so now I just scan them in and use Inkscape to make both sided equal and perfect curves just need to get the jist of sizing now

But so far so good

Tb rob


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Create a rectangle, then up in the menu bar, is 2 small boxes where you can type in the exact dimensions of the rectangle.

Then just scale your pic to the rectangle.

You can also use the rulers on the side. Drag a guideline onto your page by left clicking on the ruler and dragging it where you need it.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

e~shot said:


> powerpoint


AFAIK there is no one else utilize MS-PowerPoint as Dan (ZDP), he do all his presentations to Technical drawings with it
[/quote]

I don't really recommend powerpoint, but it is a nodal vector art program and I've become very proficient at it over the years. It's faster and more efficient for me than sketching or more sophisticated programs, some of which (Corel Draw, Sketchup) I am also familiar with. My advice is to stick to what you do well, but also experiment a bit with new technologies.


----------

